# Google- Synergy Pharmaceuticals to Present at the 17 th Annual ... - Business Wire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Synergy Pharmaceuticals to Present at the 17 th Annual ...**Business Wire (press release)*SP-304 is a member of a new class of non-systemic drugs for treatment of chronic constipation (CC), *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation (*IBS*-C) and *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

